# Favorite grilled veggies?



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

We grill tons of veggies, but my all time favorite is eggplant sliceswith salt, pepper, little garlic & red pepper flake. Grilled corn on the cob in the husk is a close second, zucchini,&cabbage are high on the list also. What are some of your favorites? I need some new veggies to try. :letsdrink


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Different types of squash, asparagus, broccoli, cabbage, onions....on and on.

Eggplant sandwiches (cooked on stove with a little, top of the line olive oil):hungry


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

Take a whole head of cabbage split into quarters almost al the wat through ,wrap it in tin foil ,fill center with butter and garlic.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

The recipe with the whole cabbage is awesome, we do that one quite often. My personal favorite is doing an assortment of veggies as shish kabobs.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

We do cabbage almost the same, except we slice it into circles, smear it with butter, diced garlic, & foil.....making me hungry right now!


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

Try Roma tomatoe's cut length wise,scrape out seeds and pulp, cut side down on paper towels to drain (10 min.), brush/spray olive oil, sprinkle with basil, add scallions (and whatever else you want) finish off with cheese (Parmesan, Feta, or Blue) about 15 min. on the grill or oven at 350 degree's. Hope you like it! Ken


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Bell pepper coated w/ olive oil. Flame roasted on the grill, almnost burnt. Seasoned to taste. Mmmmm Mmmmmm


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Fried squash.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

That's sort of where I was going with the eggplant... except I dice cherry tom, dresh basil & parm & sprinkle it on the eggplant when it comes off the grill.


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Experimenting more this year than ever as put in a much larger garden this year but so far favorite is asparagus. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Soak in water for about 30 minutes to prevent drying out. We grill on top rack and 
baste with raspberry vinaigrette. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Second is yellow squash bathed in olive oil, butter and Cajun seasoning<o></o>


----------

